# 4 wheeler question?



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

Whats the best plow & spreader for sidewalks that you can get for a Honda rancher 4 wheeler?? Please give me some suggestions , Thanks George


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

For plows I would look at Moose or Cycle Country. I have an Arctic Cat with the Poly mold board and hate it, too light. Neighbors have Moose and CC, solid reasonably heavy blades built like they should be.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I second the vote for the Cycle Country. I have one on my Foreman 500 and it pushes through snow with no problems.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I made my own plow out of a farmall blade. I paid $20 for the blade and about $20-40 for everything else. My quad came with the bottom plate for a cycle country so I adapted it for it. and then I put 2 little things in the front so the front didnt sway back and forth. here is a link to it.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57659&highlight=atv+farmall+plow


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

For Side walks, I would think the Cycle Country V blade they have would work great,

set it /\ and just push and go with a strait blade at angle your alway's getting worked off to 1 side or the other.

Though the Moose blade has 5 postion angle and the Cycyle country Blades only angle 3 way's

so there is that aspect and the Cycle Country V blade is $$$ all on its own, but if your doing lots of Sidewalks with it I would think the V is the way to go.

sublime out.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I like my cycle country and I think moose plows are pretty good. IMO I don't have a spreader-might get one this year though, maybe from northern tool I don't know yet


----------



## ATVGUY (Oct 6, 2008)

*Plow choices*

If you want a dirt cheap plow and spreader go check out these guys... www.weekend-warrior.com.

If you want the best go check out www.cyclecountry.com. They have a lifetime warranty on the blade, teflon paint (snow won't stick) and are the orginal inventors of the ATV plow.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We have two Cycle Country Highway plows here at work, and I also have one for my own personal ATV that gets stored at my lake property, the guys that use them here have never complained, and I use mine strictly off road and have no complaints


----------



## hoffer345 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a Arctic Cat ATV and I am having a problem with something. I am in need of a safety/ harard light on the ATV for snowplowing. I have one now but it draws way to much for the ATV. What I have running while snowplowing on the ATV is a winch(for the plow), a salter and the headlight. When I add the safety light the battery dies in no time. I can't even use winch and salter together, I have to use them separate. I have tried putting the biggest battery they make for the ATV, but it still does the samething. Does anybody have any suggestion?
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

i bought an old john deere plow and converted it to fit my rancher 50 bucks later i had a snowplow


----------

